

Looking for Real Problems/Examples to Help Learn JS - allandall

I&#x27;m trying to help a friend learn js. He&#x27;s working on codeacademy and also on khan academy but he feels like he&#x27;s being rushed.<p>What hes looking for is some problems(&#x2F;koans?) to help him really develop each concept he&#x27;s learning-- whether its variables, arrays, etc.<p>There HAS to be a list of problems out there somewhere to help develop ones skills within each area of study. Have any of you come across one&#x2F;made one?<p>Any recommendations? Thx
======
manglav
I'm confused. Have you searched google for javascript koans? I'd link you, but
it's literally the first one...

Also, I don't think javascript is a good first language. A first language's
syntax should get out of the way, allowing the concepts to take root. It's
also very hard to determine what is good javascript. Classes aren't really
present there either. I'd suggest ruby, and teach the fundamentals, then
introduce to js.

~~~
allandall
I saw that but the koans seemed a little too difficult. I _did_ very much like
the idea of having it done through a test framework though.

I'm doing a work-study wherein the work is done in JS, which is the issue here
with teaching Ruby.

~~~
manglav
I fail to see how that fact changes anything. Ruby is literally so easy in
terms of syntax, that you can teach the concepts in ruby, and "port" them back
to js.

------
phektus
Project euler then implement in javascript.

~~~
allandall
Great idea.

